# clé 3G USB sur Ipad wifi



## zdz (11 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai lu plusieurs discussions desquelles il ressort qu'il est possible de brancher sur l'Ipad un accessoire pour avoir une sortie USB. 
D'où cette idée: sur un Ipad wifi seul (sans 3G), serait-il possible de brancher une clé 3G comme celles que font orange ou sfr et que l'on branche sur la sortie USB de n'importe quel ordinateur?
J'ai cru comprendre que Apple a fait en sorte que l'accessoire USB ne puisse être utilisé que pour connecter l'ipad à un appareil photo. MAis il semblerait que si on jailbreak on peut alors utiliser la sortie usb pour tous les autres usages classique.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Septembre 2012)

Bon , tu n'as pas pris la peine d'enregistrer tes configurations et tes appareils !....
Cependant, n'as tu pas un iphone ?
Si oui, ce sera moins ruineux en partage de connexion qu'avec une clé WiFi qui de toutes façons ne fonctionnera pas avec ton iPad.


----------



## drs (13 Septembre 2012)

ou alors, si tu as déjà la clé 3G, il y a CECI. Ca fonctionne très bien


----------



## breizh85 (14 Septembre 2012)

drs a dit:


> ou alors, si tu as déjà la clé 3G, il y a CECI. Ca fonctionne très bien



Ho c'est vraiment pas con ça!


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Septembre 2012)

drs a dit:


> ou alors, si tu as déjà la clé 3G, il y a CECI. Ca fonctionne très bien





breizh85 a dit:


> Ho c'est vraiment pas con ça!



C'est vrai, c'est pratique pour qui n'a pas de Box ou pas de possibilité de "partage de connexion" avec un smartphone...Car ça reste cher !


----------



## drs (14 Septembre 2012)

je ne connaissais pas ce genre de chose, et je suis tombé dessus à la fnac en promo à 45. A ce prix, ca vaut le coup.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2012)

drs a dit:


> je ne connaissais pas ce genre de chose, et je suis tombé dessus à la fnac en promo à 45. A ce prix, ca vaut le coup.



Quand j'écrivais que ça reste cher je ne pensais pas au prix d'achat (qu'il faut bien sur intégrer) mais au coût d'utilisation de la clé 3G qui s'ajoute à celui d'un forfait Smartphone...Alors qu'en partage de connexion tu n'as qu'un seul forfait et avec une Box c'est encore moins cher....


----------



## drs (15 Septembre 2012)

c'est vrai que dans mon cas, la clé 3G est fournie par le boulot....


----------



## zdz (17 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour vos avis.
En effet ce petit appareil à l'air super. Mais ça suppose de l'utiliser en intérieur ou du moins dans un endroit où on peut le brancher sur secteur.
Désolé d'insister mais pourquoi ne pas trouver un moyen de "brancher directement" la clé 3G à l'ipad?


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Septembre 2012)

zdz a dit:


> Merci pour vos avis.
> En effet ce petit appareil à l'air super. Mais ça suppose de l'utiliser en intérieur ou du moins dans un endroit où on peut le brancher sur secteur.
> Désolé d'insister mais pourquoi ne pas trouver un moyen de "brancher directement" la clé 3G à l'ipad?



Va voir ce fil:
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-2-et-cle-usb-ifile-jailbreak-754382.html
Mais je doute que la puissance délivrée par le port soit suffisante.


----------

